# bán bình tích áp cho máy bơm nước ca



## toaneriko (20/9/21)

Bình tích áp được ứng dụng nhiều trong nông nghiệp và công nghiệp .Vấn đề sử dụng nước là rất {cần thiết|quan trọng} trong cuộc sống {mỗi ngày|hàng ngày}, nếu thiếu nước sẽ dẫn tới nhiều vấn đề, bởi vậy cần {trạng bị|lắp đặt} một hay nhiều bình tích áp cho {hệ thống|thiết bị} máy bơm nước.

*Cấu tạo của bình tích áp*

{Bình tích áp | Bình giãn nở | Bình điều áp | Bình áp lực} được {dùng | sử dụng} {rộng rãi | phổ biến} trong hệ thống máy bơm nước, hệ thống thủy lực. Sau đây chúng ta cùng đi tìm hiểu cấu tạo của bình tích áp.

-Mặt bích: {liên kết | kết nối | gắn kết} ruột bình với các kết nối bên ngoài. Khối lượng của nó giúp hạn chế sự biến dạng, có độ bám dính tạo độ kín cho bình tích áp.

- Role áp suất: tự động ngắt mở, khi bình đầy nước thì tự động ngắt máy bơm, khi bình hết nước thì tự động bật để bơm nước vào.

- Có năm ngã: một đầu nối đồng hồ, một đầu nối rơ le, một đầu nối với ống dẫn đầu vào, một đầu nối với ống dẫn đầu ra, đầu còn lại nối vào bình. Tùy theo yêu cầu {sử dụng | làm việc} mà có năm ngã hay có ba ngã.

-Ruột bình tích áp: được gắn trực tiếp vào mặt bích, thiết kế theo hình bầu dục {tránh | giảm | hạn chế} sự gặp mặt giữa mặt kim loại và nước trong bình. {Nguyên liệu | Vật liệu} ruột bình là cao su tổng hợp EPDM có độ đàn hồi cao, chống thấm và không độc hại.

-Đồng hồ đo sức ép: có tác dụng đo sức ép của bình.

Mọi thắc mắc liên hệ:

CÔNG TY TNHH CƠ ĐIỆN LẠNH ERIKO

Địa chỉ:  Lô 33 BT5 Khu đô thị mới Cầu Bươu, Xã Tân Triều, Huyện Thanh Trì, TP Hà Nội  

Tel:  024 66 868 371 / Hotline:  0988 62 8586

VP -Kho Hàng TP HCM: B22/2 Đường Bạch Đằng, Phường 2, Quận Tân Bình, TP HCM

Nhà máy chế tạo thiết bị: Km17- Quán Gánh , Thường Tín, Hà Nội

Email: contact@eriko.com.vn  Website: www.eriko.com.vn


----------

